# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Soi kèo Burnley vs Chelsea, 01h45 ngày 20/04, Vòng 35 giải bóng đá Ngoại hạng Anh: Giữ sức cho FA Cup

## 188bongda

Burnley vs Chelsea: Chủ nhà thăng hoa khó tin
Burnley vốn chỉ được các chuyên gia xếp vào nhóm những đội tranh vé trụ hạng mỗi mùa giải Premier League. Thế nhưng lúc này, vị thế và phong độ của họ lại cho thấy một điều hoàn toàn khác.
Trích tin soi kèo cá độ từ trang cado188.com
Với tinh thần hưng phấn và phong độ cực cao, Burnley bước vào trận đấu với Chelsea với mục tiêu giành 3 điểm tiếp theo và kéo dài mạch thắng của mình lên con số 6.
Burnley vs Chelsea: Khách giữ chân cho FA cup
Bên phía đối diện, mang danh là nhà cựu vô địch mùa trước song màn trình diễn vừa qua của Chelsea là rất đáng thất vọng.
Tiến hành đăng ký tại cado188 theo hệ thống dang ky 188bet hay link mới mỗi ngày không bị chặn
Cuối tuần trước, họ phải chờ đến những phút cuối mới có thể lội ngược dòng trước đội xếp hạng 18 Southampton. Đó mới chỉ là chiến thắng thứ 3 trong 9 trận gần đây của thầy trò HLV Conte, một hiệu suất thấp kỷ lục.
Cuối tuần này, The Blues sẽ có cuộc chạm trán với Southampton trong khuôn khổ bán kết Cup FA. Với những gì trải qua cuối tuần trước, sẽ không dễ để Chelsea giành vé vào chơi trận chung kết năm nay.

TLCA hiện vẫn xếp The Blue ở cửa trên với kèo chấp 1/2:0 dành cho chủ nhà. Burnley với phong độ tốt hơn cùng tinh thần thoải mái thừa sức giành chiến thắng trận này và mang niềm vui về cho CĐV cũng như nhà đầu tư lựa chọn cửa Dưới.
Xem thêm link vao 188bet moi nhat nhanh và chi tiết nhất tại 188BET
Đội hình dự kiến:
Burnley (4-4-2): Pope; Lowton, Tarkowski, Long, Ward; Gudmundsson, Westwood, Cork, Lennon; Wood, Barnes.
Chelsea (3-6-1): Courtois; Azpilicueta, Christensen, Cahill; Moses, Bakayoko, Fabregas, Emerson, Barkley, Pedro; Giroud. 
Dự đoán: Burnley 2 – 1 Chelsea

----------

